# increase Zoloft dose 25 mg - will it work again?



## kneznek (Nov 19, 2002)

The first 6 months I was on Zoloft everything was great and I felt as close to normal as I have in years. However recently (the past 2 weeks) I've been miserable again. I went to the doctor today and asked for an increase of 25 mg/day in my dosage hoping this will help. Does anyone have any experience with Zoloft wearing off after a while? I'm 29 years old and this is about the 5th medicine I've been on and I desparately want it to work. Please help.


----------



## rsmontpetit (Aug 19, 2002)

I have been on Zoloft for over a year now, and am currently at 200mg. per day. My doctor says since I am on a level, I should maintain the present amount. He tells me there is no harm, so no need to worry. When I started taking Zoloft, I was at 100mg., then 150mg., now I have been at 200mg. for quite some time and have not felt any slipping that I am aware of.(My wife always keeps an eye on me just to be sure). Until I reached 200mg., I kept sliding back down, but now I have no problems.Best wishes, Roy


----------

